# Solved: gdbus-codegen-2.42.2  is blocking glib-2.42.2

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe heute auf ABI 64 32 gewechselt und die emul libs  rausgeworden. Nach dem world update kam ein preserved-rebuild, was diesen blocker hervorruft. Wie kann ich den auflösen?

Danke

Martin

```

kellerkind ~ # emerge @preserved-rebuild

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.23 [0.4.19] ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/xvid-1.3.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-eselect/eselect-opencl-1.1.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libtasn1-4.4 [4.2] ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.13  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.42.2 [2.40.2] USE="dbus%*" ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/dconf-0.22.0  USE="X {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.14.0 [2.12.0-r1] ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.12  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.6  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2 [0.10.36-r1] ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.13-r1  USE="keyutils pkinit threads -doc -openldap (-selinux) {-test} -xinetd" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.9  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2-r2 [2.24.1-r3] USE="-systemd%" ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-216  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.19  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libusb-1-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/motif-2.3.4-r3  USE="jpeg motif22-compatibility png unicode -examples -static-libs -xft" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r5  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1  ABI_X86="32*" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(-mmx)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/mpg123-1.18.1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r14 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27 [2.24.25] ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/glu-9.0-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.47 [346.35]

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r8  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/wine-1.6.2 

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.6-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   Rf  ~] net-misc/icaclient-12.1.0 

[blocks B      ] <dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.2 ("<dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.42.2" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.42.2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.40.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.22.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.42.2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/pango-1.36.8:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.14:2 required by (x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.5-r2:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.8-r1:0.6/0.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34:2 required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.12.2:0/1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (kde-misc/kde-gtk-config-2.2.1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2:0.10/0.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (net-misc/icaclient-12.1.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (www-client/google-chrome-39.0.2171.71_p1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30 required by (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.14:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2 required by (media-libs/gegl-0.2.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.23-r2:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.23-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.23-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2 required by (app-accessibility/speech-dispatcher-0.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.23-r2:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.20 required by (app-cdr/dvdisaster-0.72.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r2:2.0/2.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.22:2 required by (x11-libs/wxGTK-3.0.1.1:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.442:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.8:2 required by (app-misc/mc-4.8.13:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (sci-libs/libqalculate-0.9.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-jack-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28 required by (media-libs/lensfun-0.2.8-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.37.6:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.37.6:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.12:2 required by (dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2 required by (x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.6:2 required by (dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.47:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1-r1:2.8/2.8::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2 required by (media-gfx/darktable-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.39.1:2 required by (gnome-base/dconf-0.22.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.23-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2 required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.12.1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2 required by (dev-cpp/glibmm-2.40.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.6:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2/2= required by (media-libs/wxsvg-1.4.2:0/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2/2= required by (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.26 required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.31-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/atk-2.14.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gstreamer-1.2.4-r2:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.16 required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (media-libs/qt-gstreamer-1.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (net-misc/dropbox-2.10.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.22 required by (sys-power/upower-pm-utils-0.9.23-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/fribidi-0.19.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.24.0:2 required by (dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r55:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.31-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (sys-apps/irqbalance-1.0.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (net-irc/hexchat-2.10.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32 required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-0.10.23-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2:2 required by (app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2 required by (games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.2.1_beta1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.23-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36:2 required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.12.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10/0.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.36-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2= required by (media-libs/wxsvg-1.4.2:0/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.26:2 required by (www-client/firefox-31.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib required by (app-text/liblangtag-0.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.10.1:2 required by (app-admin/syslog-ng-3.4.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.8:2 required by (dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r4:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2 required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.12.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (app-text/enchant-1.6.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2 required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.12.2:3/3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-4.3.18.96516:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2 required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-6.1.13.5:6/6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2= required by (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (www-plugins/google-talkplugin-5.4.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2 required by (net-wireless/bluez-5.25:0/3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.6.0:2 required by (dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.32.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-jack-0.10.31-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.10.1:2 required by (media-sound/ardour-3.5.403:3/3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.39.5:2 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2:3/3::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (sys-fs/udev-216:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.19-r1:0.10/0.10::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2 required by (app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.4.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.2.4-r1:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.16.0:2 required by (gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-3.12.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2 required by (media-libs/libcanberra-0.30-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35:0/0.9.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.30.2:2 required by (media-gfx/gimp-2.8.10-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32 required by (sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.37.3:2 required by (sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.39:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40.2:2 required by (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.40.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## Erdie

Da ist  wohl was schiefgelaufen. Ich habe nochmal das world update aufgerufen und er wirft mir 300 Pakte vor die Füße. Das muß ich übersehen haben. Wie es aussieht, wenn die durch sind, ergänze ich dann asap. So insgesamt habe ich keine gutes Gefühl bei der  Aktion. Was ich so gelesen habe (keine sound in steam, wine kaputt) könnte noch was auf mich zukommen. Ich bin da Pessimist. Aber warten wirs mal ab.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Erdie,

als erstes würde ich die noch ungelesene News lesen - dort werden idR hilfreiche Mitteilungen zu denen schon installierten Paketen mitgeteilt.

Zu dem Blocker:

Vermutlich ist dein "world update" nicht wirklich komplett durchgelaufen, oder/und es wurde ohne --newuse durchgebracht.

(das sieht man ua daran das noch USE Änderung und auch Updates offen sind)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - versuche ein 

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

 durchzubringen - damit sollte sich das meiste dann schon "von allein" erledigt haben :)

/edit

Hehe, da haben wir beide gleichzeitig gepostet :)

----------

## Erdie

Ich mußte noch file collisions wegen eselect-opencl auflösen. Dannach hat alles geklappt. Wine funktioniert  noch, Steam auch und Sound ist auch da. Sehr gut, wenn man glaubt, es ginge schief, klappts dann meistens doch  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich mußte noch file collisions wegen eselect-opencl auflösen.

 

Hehe, app-eselect/eselect-* file collisions sollte es normal seit Tagen schon nicht mehr geben - siehe Bug 545182

Vermutlich war dein letzter sync schon ein paar Tage her.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Dannach hat alles geklappt. Wine funktioniert noch, Steam auch und Sound ist auch da. Sehr gut, wenn man glaubt, es ginge schief, klappts dann meistens doch 

 

I.d.R geht es eigentlich immer gut  :Smile: 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Fehlt noch etwas um ein [solved] Präfix zu setzen?

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vermutlich war dein letzter sync schon ein paar Tage her.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja   :Wink:  wenn mein System gut läuft, synce ich meistens seltener, denn es kann nur schlechter werden ..  :Razz: 

----------

